# How to Disassemble Seat Belt Buckle on Mk4?



## ProperNice (Dec 6, 2007)

Anyone know how to disassemble the seat belt buckle on a mk4 gti? 
Getting an airbag light. Vag com says its the driver side buckle and I see one of the 4 wires going into the buckle has split. I want to take the buckle apart so I can splice the wire back together without destroying the buckle casing.
Thanks....


----------



## Dub Ken (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: How to Disassemble Seat Belt Buckle on Mk4? (ProperNice)*

Anyone have any information on this?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: How to Disassemble Seat Belt Buckle on Mk4? (ProperNice)*

They are "glued" by a process called ultrasonic welding. 
High frequency sound waves shake the two halves together creating friction. The friction melts the plastic of both halves and fuses them together. This process only take seconds to complete.
Taking them apart will destroy the plastic, but you can try and separate them. 
There are many videos about ultrasonic welding on the net.


----------



## Dub Ken (Dec 24, 2004)

Wow, great information. Thanks! I'm really just trying to get better access to the two wires (yellow and blue) coming out of the buckle. One is severed and I don't have enough slack on the severed wire coming out of the buckle in order to solder it. Looks like opening the buckle won't really fly...


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Dub Ken)*

I've taken them apart, but it was on a different maker (French). Opening it will damage the plastic, but you can try tapping it with hammer. Do this along the seam, all the way around.
If your successful you'll have both halves apart with little to no damage.
I used super glue to bond them back together.
My belt buckle didn't have a switch, just the shell was damaged. I sourced a belt buckle from the junkyard (rear seat), and attached the shell to my front seat buckle.
Been holding strong since '04, this is on my Range Rover.


----------

